# Narcissist from NG?



## Heather McClain (Aug 12, 2018)

Has anyone very recently purchased narcissist fragrance oil from natures garden? I need to order a large bottle but I read a couple of reviews that said it faded in the soap now when it was pretty strong before. I know several formulas had to be changed. So before I order I wondered if this is a new formula that no longer has good scent retention.


----------



## Dxray123 (Jan 1, 2019)

I just came across your post and "YES" this FO has changed dramatically. It was my number 1 seller and as of about 4 months ago when I ordered my next 6 16 oz bottles, the scent was gone! It smelled like carrier oil and that was it. I ordered another large bottle and the same thing happened. I contacted Nature's Garden by phone once and sent them 3 emails asking them if the formula had changed(I didn't think I was out of line by asking that). They wouldn't return my call nor my emails. I am mortified, this oil was a huge part of my business and now I'm not sure what to do.


----------



## Susie (Jan 1, 2019)

I would be willing to bet that if you returned them all, demanding your money back that someone would be willing to have a conversation with you.  Maybe not the conversation you want, though.  It's a shame, though.  They were such a good resource for FOs.


----------



## Dxray123 (Jan 1, 2019)

I may just do that. Thanks


----------



## amd (Jan 2, 2019)

Oh man... I have a bottle that I haven't soaped with yet. I like it, it's soft, but now I wonder what it smelled like before... I feel like I'm missing out on something.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 2, 2019)

I too have a bottle. I went in and looked at the reviews and it seem there was a change in 2017 with people complaining.


----------



## Dxray123 (Jan 14, 2019)

So I just got off the phone with a very helpful pleasant person from  Nature's Garden and she assured me that the Narcissist fragrance oil has NOT been reformulated...hallelujah!!! I don't know what happened during that timeframe but I will tell you this.  I was placing an order last week and decided to buy a sample bottle and low and behold; it was just like the original! I'm going to buy a 16 oz bottle just to test the waters. I will keep you all posted.


----------

